# $60?!?!



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I just spent 60 dollars on 2 small bags of food. One was eagle pack and one was royal canin, I can not believe I spent 60 bucks! Is this what you guys pay?!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends on the food, but yes, the high quality foods aren't cheap. Royal Canin in particular is very expensive - $20 at Petco for a 3.5lb bag of babycat, uhg. (And it's not even that good compared to the others.) About 50% of my mix is made up of Chicken Soup (two varieties) which is substantially less expensive than other top-tier foods. I also like to order food from Amazon, the ones that are available on there, because generally I save at least a few bucks. Just picked up some 4Health as well, which was a ridiculously cheap $20 for 18lb - compare that to how much Royal Canin you get for the same price. And it's as good quality as any of the other ones. So - yeah, it depends. It's good to shop around and do price comparisons at different locations, with different brands, if you have the option.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ya? What do you think of the presidents choice ones? The ingredients are great from what I read on the bag, not amazing but good and cheap too, cowtown wouldn't order babycat 34 so I bought the presidents choice brand for 10 bucks and its great, small pieces good quality too. Could I just buy that kinds next time? They have a good variety but they all have fish oil or meals DX smelly hog!! And there's another one its a small dog food brand which is good too could I use it in my mix? The pieces are the same size as cat food and it comes in like lamb flavors and a whole wide variety.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

The only President's Choice dry cat food I could find are these (below) and I wouldn't suggest either of them. I can't comment on the fat/protein content, since it's not listed on the site, but they both have corn and/or corn gluten meal. There are less expensive options (like Chicken Soup and 4Health, even Purina One Beyond) that are better quality than that.

http://www.presidentschoice.ca/LCLOnlin ... ctId=17003
http://www.presidentschoice.ca/LCLOnlin ... ctId=16993

As for a small dog food, it completely depends on the ingredients and fat/protein. I could give a more specific opinion if you can tell me the brand and variety you're considering.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ya those bags look nothing like the bags I saw, the bags I saw are white, I'll get more information on them later. And the dog food is a holistic one with real meat as the first ingredients and I don't. Remember reading any corn or corn glute. Ill get more information on it too because for the life of me I can't remember the name!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

When buy cat food for my 8 hedgies its always over $200 and that lasts me about 3 months. There is only one store within a 3 hour drive that carries any food I would feed my hedgies.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess I'm lucky then, there's a store called cow town half hour away from my town and they sell the a few brands that are good for hogs ( they also sold hedgie food and so I told them to get rid of it XD and refer people to the brands I bought) but I might start ordering online where its cheaper and my work can order lots of it for probably half price because it would be a crate of it.


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

$69 dollars give or take is approximately what it costs me to purchase 3 small bags of food that I use in my mix. I currently buy my food from a locally owned Specialty pet food store. My mix contains, Innovate low fat, chicken soup, and natural balance green pea and duck. It may Seem like a pricey option, however after spending that much money on food it does seem to last along time when sealed in air Tight containers, plus it is an overall good option for my Hedgehog and for me, that is priceless.  Good luck to you on your mission to find a suitable mix of food.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I paid $32 for a bag of blue buffalo last week and it was just a 6 pound bag. Considered myself lucky since I was grabbing free sample packs for a month before making sure he liked it. I remember you mentioning the Presidents choice kitten food and found the link to the ingredients.
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=19665
I'm thinking about grabbing a bag of it myself and adding it to the blue buffalo to bring down the cost a bit. Now that it's winter, I leave half the bag in my car to stay frozen to help keep it fresh.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The hogs are usually around $80, occasionally cheaper if my pup is eating a certain food that my hogs eat.


----------

